# Herring's Lawn Latitude 36/Arden 15



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

After renovating the backyard from centipede to Arden 15 bermuda I'm now starting on the front. The area is 2,000sqft, with a side yard of 500sqft. When doing my last soil test the PH was much higher than the backyard. Plans are to remove the centipede and seed perennial rye, then to bermuda sod or sprigs in the summer.





For seed I chose Hancock Seed Company's Perennial Ryegrass. It's Pinstripe II Perennial Ryegrass, the only info I can find is it's from OreGro.



I did a test run in my desk lawn to see what it will look like.



September 16 was seeding day. I applied the seed and 10-10-10 fertilizer at 1lb/1000. I have the above ground irrigation sprinklers set on the Orbit B-Hyve hose end timers. I plan to keep the front at 3/4", and the side yard rotary mowed tall around 3"-4". I am also going to go back over with more seed soon to fill in the weak areas.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Day 10 after seeding is the first mow. I don't know whether to add more seed or continue to wait and see. It was pretty tall and the roller rolled many grass blades over instead of cutting. While the seed has a good color for a temporary front lawn, I will choose a higher end seed for future over seeding that has a shinier leaf.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Day 18 after seeding. The weather has been unpredictable but did get 2" of rain this week. Lots of areas are very thin and need more seed, I'm looking for a window when the weather turns cooler. The bare strip is a low spot that I think had some washout. My French drain runs from the backyard directly to the street under there so it will need leveling next summer. So far I've applied .5lbs/1000 of 13-13-13.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Alright! &#128077;&#127996; Coming in great.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

When creating a pine straw border along the edge I discovered lots of grubs in the ground. I applied a 24 Hour Grub Control and Bifen IT at 1oz/1000 for any other insects. I still have some bare areas that washed out, killed by insects, or were just over watered on the hotter days. The temperatures have dropped into the 70s during the day so I decided to add more seed. I chose a small 5lb bag of Pennington Fairway Supreme Perennial Rye from Lowe's and mixed this with a greens grade Milorganite 6-4-0, then went over the lawn a few times and dropped some seed by hand in the bare circles. I then rolled the JD 220B over the seed to push it into the ground. This seed had the fertilizer coating and looked much higher quality than the Pinstripe II that I seeded originally. Also, it will introduce three new varieties of ryegrass seed into the lawn as I only had one before. Given the area is only 2,000sqft I'm going to hand water not as frequently as before.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

The front's getting to be fun and stripes nicely at 1.5". I've cut it lower with the reel but it seems to thin it out and doesn't look as good. Fertilizer has been 13-13-13 at .5lbs/1000 and greens grade Milorganite at .5lbs/1000. Still finding mole crickets so going to spray for those. Now I need to find a push broom for some touch up work.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Lowered the height from 1.5" to .87", then down to .75". The stripes aren't as noticeable but the color is great. I've been timing fertilizer around rainfall with 13-13-13 granular.







There's some trouble areas that didn't get germination. These areas were probably from previous mower turns and turn arounds that compacted the ground.



The side yard is 500sqft that I've been rotary mowing at 2.5". I like the two contrasting heights.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Closing out the year with a centipede to perennial rye picture. Height of cut is 1".


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Lots of great weather around Christmas and in the 70s this week. Height is 7/8", I've tried a few different patterns including a double wide that was all over the place. Next year I really want to remove that crepe myrtle to keep from having to mow circles around it. I think the lighter marks are from rabbits, they've already trimmed back the liriope.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

The temperatures have dropped, still mowing at 7/8", no fertilizer has been applied recently. I got quotes for Latitude 36, Northbridge, Tiftuf, and Tifway 419 as options with the Tiftuf being considerable more expensive than the others.







A friend brought a 2007 Toro Greensmaster 1000 to try on the ryegrass. This is the first time I've got to try Toro versus the John Deere. I will be on the lookout for one of these in the future.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Lowered the height of cut to .5" to see how the 11 blade reel will do at the lower height. Temperatures have been highs in the 50s and lows in the 30s.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Looking great!


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Brodgers88 said:


> Looking great!


Thanks! I like this .5" height and is good to see where needs leveling before the summer.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

The lawn was covered in ice recently and yellowed out some of its color. I raised the height up to .75" and not getting many clippings.





In the backyard I applied lime at 75lbs/1000 and the first of a split app of Coastal at .55oz/1000.





I'm excited to start using a Flowzone Cyclone 2.5 with Ware's Flowzone Teejet Nozzle Mod. This will be my first year using Teejet nozzles and plant growth regulator.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

The ryegrass still has some yellow and we've had several frosts with more upcoming. Poa has spread throughout but it will all be removed in a couple of months.





The belts on the John Deere 220b were causing some noise and were almost to the end of life so they were replaced.





I added two new Teejet nozzles, a AIXR11003 and XR11003VS to apply at .75gal/1000. I should be able to cover my entire lawn at this rate with the 4 gallon Flowzone Cyclone 2.5. Also I'm excited to try Feature 6-0-0 this year especially on the bermuda. And lastly Bulldog Water Soluble Fertilizer 20-20-20. I used Southern Ag last year and the label looks very similar.



For the backyard I scalped the bermuda. The reel faired really well and cut paper cleanly without any adjustment needed. I was sure it would need a grind afterwards.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

A big update to the journal! The ryegrass eventually bounced back from the hard freeze and ice and looked great. The height was at .5".







The back lawn Arden 15 has been slow to recover from scalping and cool temperatures have what I think is leaf spot showing up.



I planted a group of encore azaleas in the back corner.





On March 22, April 8, and May 6 glyphosate was applied to the front lawn. The crepe myrtle was removed also.







Four pallets of Latitude 36 arrived on May 11. The quality looks great. The height is a little high and the sod raised the lawn up a couple of inches.





The Latitude 36 compared to the back lawn's Arden 15.



We got to work and finished that night just in time for the rain to start. I have an 18-24-12 fertilizer to apply and playing the water by ear with the rain we're lucky to be getting. Lots of leveling will be in the future. I'm excited to see where it goes from here!


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

A friend brought a 2007 Toro Greensmaster 1000 to try on the ryegrass. This is the first time I've got to try Toro versus the John Deere. I will be on the lookout for one of these in the future.

About to pull the trigger on my 1st powered reel. What made you like the Toro more than the 220?


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

Herring said:


> A friend brought a 2007 Toro Greensmaster 1000 to try on the ryegrass. This is the first time I've got to try Toro versus the John Deere. I will be on the lookout for one of these in the future.


About to pull the trigger on my 1st powered reel. What made you like the Toro more than the 220?

Btw, Yard is looking great!


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

kalcormier said:


> Herring said:
> 
> 
> > A friend brought a 2007 Toro Greensmaster 1000 to try on the ryegrass. This is the first time I've got to try Toro versus the John Deere. I will be on the lookout for one of these in the future.
> ...


Thanks!

There's some things I like about the Toro like the option for the 8 blade reel and the maintenance is a little more straightforward. Between the two though I would get whichever is available in the best condition.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

The Latitude 36 got a 18-24-12 fertilizer at 1lb/M a few days after sod down. After twelve days it got its first mow. The height from the sod farm was tall so I set the mower around two inches.



Then I decided to just lower the mower to its lowest setting.







I collected six bags of clippings after scalping. I also applied 18-24-12 at 1lb/M post scalp. Recovery has been going well. I plan to apply Bifen IT for insects soon and can't wait to lower the height down to reel height.




The back lawn Arden 15 got its first ever PGR app of Tnex .10oz/M. I also added 20-20-20 .10lb/M and Feature 1oz/M. The height is .5".


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

What type of sprinkler heads did you add to the pvc @Herring ? Yard's looking great too!


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Dono1183 said:


> What type of sprinkler heads did you add to the pvc @Herring ? Yard's looking great too!


Thanks @Dono1183! One is a Rainbird 5000 that is the 25ft-50ft, the other is a Hunter that is the same distance. I'm thinking about changing the center pvc section to a 25ft hose to allow for more adjustment.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Herring said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> > What type of sprinkler heads did you add to the pvc @Herring ? Yard's looking great too!
> ...


 Cool! I don't have in-ground water, so I need to come up with a better setup than my current impact sprinkler one. This is helpful.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Recovery on the Latitude 36 has been great. It's still being rotary mowed at 1.5". The latest applications have been Bifen IT at 1oz/M and BioAdvanced 24 Hour Grub Killer at 2lbs/M.

Today I applied a tank mix to the front and back lawn of Tnex .20oz/M, 20-20-20 .10lb/M, and Feature 1oz/M. The Arden 15 back lawn is still .5". Scalping and sand leveling the Latitude 36 will hopefully be the next big project.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Today was scalping day for the Latitude 36 front lawn. I'm hoping to maintain in the 3/4" to 7/8" to be able to use the 220b. It has some bumps that need leveling, I held off on fertilizer till sand is applied. The side yard is still 1.5". I moved some plugs from there to further up where I ran short on sod. We'll see how quickly this area fills in.















The Arden 15 is still .5", I'm going to raise the height to match the front to keep it simple. The last applications on both the front and back were 20-20-20 .10lb/M and Feature 1oz/M.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

The Latitude 36 is looking okay at 5/8". Some areas are still recovering and we haven't had much rain. I really like the thin blade of Latitude compared to the Arden in the backyard. The side yard plugs are spreading and there's a lot of weed pressure. I will apply Celsius and Certainty to this area. No weed control has been applied to the front lawn and there's some sedges but they're not too noticeable yet.













I increased the T-nex rate to .67oz/M on the Arden 15 and it has really suppressed growth. There is also some seed heads appearing. I added 20-20-20 at .15lb/M, Feature at 1oz/M, and Bifen IT at 1oz/M to that tank mix. I think I will lower the rate of PGR on the next application.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

An update to the journal, the Latitude 36 front lawn has been doing well with lots of rain. The height is 5/8" and has led to some scalping with the soft ground. I feel like it's as good as it's going to get without leveling so three tons of sand were delivered. The area where the crepe myrtle tree I expect to take some time to recover as it was very low, maybe three inches of sand are now there. I'm sure it will take future leveling to fix this area. I also topdressed the side yard plugs with sand to help them spread. Next will be scalping and leveling the side yard and the back Arden 15. It's had some dollar spot areas show up along with nutsedge, spurge, and other broadleaf weeds. I blanket sprayed with Celsius .085oz/M, Certainty .4g/M, and MSMTurf .33oz/A and the results have been good so far. Fertilizer has been weekly 20-20-20 at .10lb/1000sqft.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

One month since the sand leveling project. The Latitude 36 still has some washboarding that will take future leveling. The height is still 5/8". On the plugged section it's nearly filled in, the height here is 1-1/2". The back Arden 15 still has some disease pressure. I'm planning to increase the nitrogen for this area and see how it does.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Tonight I applied a tank mix of Specticle Flo, MSM Turf, and 20-20-20 to the Latitude 36 and Arden 15. The height is 5/8" on the front Latitude 36, 1.5" on the side yard, and I raised the height on the Arden 15 to 1" and have been using the rotary on it. I will continue working on raising the PH in this area. The Latitude 36 seems to respond a lot more to the spoon feeding fertilizer applications and has a much higher PH. More sand leveling will happen next year.

For the flower beds I applied Preen Extended Control (Trifluralin, Isoxaben) hoping to get ahead of the weeds in my natural areas.


----------

